# Spread sheet for button formed gear cutter



## Majorstrain (Oct 29, 2009)

Not wanting to high jack Tim's thread, 
I thought this might be a good place to post an Excel spread sheet that I used to obtain an accurate button size and spacing for cutting of the form tool. 

The method I used was taken from the Workshop Practice Series #17 - Gears and gear cutting. You will also need Marv Klotz's Gears program. :bow: :bow:
Just follow this link http://www.myvirtualnetwork.com/mklotz/#shop and download the GEAR.ZIP file.

The sheet is saved in an Microsoft Excel 2000 version and was proofed against a CAD drawing to confirm the results.

Questions and improvements welcome.

Some pics of my cutter and change gears.

Cheers,
Phil


View attachment Gear Form Calc.xlt


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 29, 2009)

More pics. 

The cutter face in the picture is shown on the center line of the fly cutter. 
This is the position for the actual gear cutting, but for the forming operation, the cutter blank is shimmed off center towards the screws. This automatically gives clearance from the front face to the rear on the outer edge when cutting the gear.

Cheers again,
Phil


----------



## BH_Nomad (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures that simplifies things, it is amazing what a couple of good pictures can do.


----------



## tmuir (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice.
This is something else I need to learn to do.


----------



## gmac (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Phil.

For those who have used this method and are building "the typical engines" - assuming you were starting out making a "few" cutters, what cutter No.'s would you make? This ignores the obvious answer - "for the engine you're building"  :big:.

In a nut shell - which No.'s are used the most frequently?

Cheers
Garry


----------



## hmember (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm enjoying this thread. The reference to Marv Klotz's GEAR.ZIP utility jogged my memory regarding a terrific way to download *all* of his utilities there ( http://www.myvirtualnetwork.com/mklotz/#shop ) easily in one fell swoop. There are many other applications for this, such as downloading all the pictures on a given webpage etc. etc.

If you're interested, feel free to read my post at http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6613.0 -- it's far from original with me, but I've passed it on to many friends who've appreciated it.

If you have questions regarding it usage, let me know.

hmember


----------



## mklotz (Nov 4, 2009)

I do occasionally add programs and make corrections and additions to existing ones. If you use any of the programs frequently, you should check my webpage for updates. There is an "update history" hot button in the primary index that will take you to the appropriate section.


----------



## hmember (Nov 4, 2009)

:bow: Agreed. On a website as useful as yours, it would be worth checking in frequently, and one could use DownThemAll to download new (and unchanged) files. One could simply overwrite files with the same name and you'd have the latest without duplications.

hmember


----------

